# September (20) Apple Event



## Alli

I just set an alarm for tomorrow. Forgot today was already Tuesday and the event is today. Anyone else planning on watching?

I have absolutely no expectations. I’m just sitting back waiting for iOS 14 to be released.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I just set an alarm for tomorrow. Forgot today was already Tuesday and the event is today. Anyone else planning on watching?
> 
> I have absolutely no expectations. *I’m just sitting back waiting for iOS 14 to be released*.



Same here, I won't be updating any devices this year but the new iOS is always the thing I look forward to most. Word has it they won't talk about the actual iPhone as of yet, at least that's what they said on the news this morning.


----------



## SuperMatt

I think they will be combining some things such as Apple Music, TV, Arcade, etc. into one monthly fee. There have been plenty of "confirmations" of those types of rumors. They are making more and more money from "services" and I feel like this is mostly a "Services" event.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I think they will be combining some things such as Apple Music, TV, Arcade, etc. into one monthly fee. There have been plenty of "confirmations" of those types of rumors. They are making more and more money from "services" and I feel like this is mostly a "Services" event.




I’m ready for that. I’ve had Apple Music from the beginning. I have Apple+ from the free year that came with my purchase last year, and have decided to keep it. A bundle that would also include Apple News would be great.

Slow start. We’re talking about how wonderful the health aspects of Apple Watch are.


----------



## Alli

Apple Watch 6 available in red. Pretty. Measures blood oxygen saturation. Now people will be able to tell that they are getting enough oxygen even when wearing a mask.


----------



## Alli

New watch faces. Ho hum. New interfaces available.

OMG - here’s something awesome - the solo loop. Flexible silicon loop in 7 colors. And one that’s braided in 5 colors.

New take on the leather loop. I wonder if it will be available for the smaller size this time?


----------



## SuperMatt

Removing the power adapter on Apple Watch... sounds like they plan to do the same with iPhone to meet their conservation goals.


----------



## SuperMatt

You can have multiple watches synced from one iPhone with their own phone numbers... seems like they are aiming it at kids or grandparents


----------



## Alli

Fitness +

Trainers and playlists for all kinds of training from beginner to expert.


----------



## SuperMatt

Apple One confirmed.... $15, $20, or $30 a month.


----------



## SuperMatt

Seems like the iPad announcement is just for the mid-low range models.


----------



## Alli

IPad os is what I really want. I got a new iPad last year, so I’m good hardware-wise.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Apple One confirmed.... $15, $20, or $30 a month.




I’ll wind up with the top tier. But I share with the extended family.


----------



## SuperMatt

Touch id on the on l off bottom for iPad Air!


----------



## Alli

Clever. TouchID built right into the power button.


----------



## SuperMatt

The lab they show during the a14 chip reveal looks pretty cool. I wonder if this chip will go into an update to iPad Pro and for the new Macs..


----------



## Alli

YAY! OS update tomorrow!!!!


----------



## SuperMatt

iPad Air has a better processor than iPad Pro now?


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> YAY! OS update tomorrow!!!!



Right no, can't wait!


----------



## Alli

Ordered the braided band. I thought $99 for a band? Oh hell naw! Then I remembered I had at least two unused $25 Apple store gift cards. Done, and done!


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Right no, can't wait!




Watch - the hurricane will hit overnight and we won’t have internet tomorrow.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Watch - the hurricane will hit overnight and we won’t have internet tomorrow.



Even with good internet it may be slow, I usually wait until the day after.


----------



## SuperMatt

I'm running iPad OS 14 (beta) on iPad Pro and the "scribble" thing is pretty nice. If you're already using the pencil, it can be used for things all over the OS. I wrote some of these posts using the pencil!


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I'm running iPad OS 14 (beta) on iPad Pro and the "scribble" thing is pretty nice. If you're already using the pencil, it can be used for things all over the OS. I wrote some of these posts using the pencil!




That’s what I’m most excited about. Widgets will be nice, but Scribble? Oooo baby!


----------



## Renzatic

SuperMatt said:


> iPad Air has a better processor than iPad Pro now?




Yup. The new Air looks exactly like the smaller Pro, supports the same accessories, sports better all around hardware, which means all you're getting for the extra $200 is Face ID, which is nice, but not exactly a killer feature worth the higher price tag. 

The only reason why I could think of anyone opting for the Pro model right now is that they really want that 12.9 inch screen.


----------



## lizkat

Yeah that new iPad Air looks pretty nice.  I was thinking of getting a 12.9" Pro (not immediately) but after all, screen real estate that size is what my 2020 MBA is for.

Anyway my existing iPad Pro certainly must feel older than it did early this morning once Apple got done pitching that new iPad Air.   Hah, and I had the nerve to stream "the competition" onto that iPad Pro, poor baby.

 I'll wait awhile though, dropped enough $$ on Apple hardware for this year.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Yup. The new Air looks exactly like the smaller Pro, supports the same accessories, sports better all around hardware, which means all you're getting for the extra $200 is Face ID, which is nice, but not exactly a killer feature worth the higher price tag.
> 
> The only reason why I could think of anyone opting for the Pro model right now is that they really want that 12.9 inch screen.




I went to the 12” iPad Pro. That lasted a year. When I upgraded last year because I realized I really needed wireless and not just WiFi, I went back to the 10”.

I must admit, though, I do like the touchID on the power button on the Air.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> That’s what I’m most excited about. Widgets will be nice, but Scribble? Oooo baby!



If the widgets aren't still broken.  For the last 3 updates my weather widget was broke.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> If the widgets aren't still broken.  For the last 3 updates my weather widget was broke.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> I’ll wind up with the top tier. But I share with the extended family.



Same! I’ll split the cost with my Mom and sister. I’m certain my sister will want Fitness+ once she finds out that she’s getting my s5 for her birthday/Christmas.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Sounded like a mostly sleeper event.  I have the current version Apple Watch and don't see any reason to upgrade.  Seems they are really gunning for health-related features which is great but also seems painfully slow in real advancements.  I wonder how those people who bought the $10,000 Apple Watch 1 Edition are feeling about that purchase now.   Talk about short-lived stupid purchase.  

I think the next thing I will be in the market for is a new 12.9" iPad Pro.  I have the first version and it works just fine but I'm really liking the look and functionality of their new keyboard for the latest version.

If I had one wish from Apple that probably will never happen is quit gouging us on storage size (and RAM in their computers).  I feel they are really going over the top on their pricing for those common needs.  It would be nice if they just made removable drives on all their iPhones and iPads.  Hell, make it so you can only use a drive made and sold by Apple.  You shouldn't have to buy a whole new device just because you run out of space.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Same! I’ll split the cost with my Mom and sister. I’m certain my sister will want Fitness+ once she finds out that she’s getting my s5 for her birthday/Christmas.




How do you get them to split the cost? Man! I gave my son my old iPad Pro (12”) when I got the new 10”. And my mother uses my Apple account for everything. I mean *everything*! I figure she’ll call me Friday and ask me if I got her a new watch band too since she’ll get the notification of delivery from the Apple Store.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think the next thing I will be in the market for is a new 12.9" iPad Pro. I have the first version and it works just fine but I'm really liking the look and functionality of their new keyboard for the latest version.




OMG...so worth it! I have used my iPad even more since buying the floating keyboard. It’s wonderful!



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> You shouldn't have to buy a whole new device just because you run out of space.




Agree! Which is why I’ll probably never buy another MBA. OTOH, I now automatically save everything to iCloud, Google, or MS.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> ...but I'm really liking the look and functionality of their new keyboard for the latest version.




I can't help but think that, even considering Apple's usual price range for their accessories, that iPad keyboard with the trackpad is way, way, WAY overpriced. If I'm gonna spend that much, I'd rather get a Magic Trackpad, and a good regular Apple keyboard. It's not like they're any less portable, I'd stuff it all into a bag anyway, and they're more comfortable to use.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Renzatic said:


> I can't help but think that, even considering Apple's usual price range for their accessories, that iPad keyboard with the trackpad is way, way, WAY overpriced. If I'm gonna spend that much, I'd rather get a Magic Trackpad, and a good regular Apple keyboard. It's not like they're any less portable, I'd stuff it all into a bag anyway, and they're more comfortable to use.




But I also like the way it elevates the iPad.  Also I don't currently use a laptop.  I have a 27" iMac and the rest is iPads.  So I'm looking to replicate the laptop experience as much as possible.  

In other news....

I cancelled my Apple News subscription.  Twice.  I get nowhere near the variety of news I get from Flipboard and Apple News seems to hardly update throughout the day.  At best it gave me access to some news publishers that I would have to pay separately through their paywall but I believe some have or are now jumping ship from Apple's bundle.  Also I determined a lot of their headlines are clickbait because once I had access I really didn't get more informed about something important.  It might be good for magazine content but I didn't really find myself using it for that, that much.  I really don't like the format having to view that publication exclusively in its entirety.  That should be an option but I think the articles should also be sprinkled about in your news feed under like subjects.  

Also I don't know why it thinks I enjoy People magazine so much because that is always on the main page.  I looked for ways to customize it to my taste but I found it unintuitive, non existent, or lacking in any measurable difference.  I think the people in charge of Apple News need to be replaced.  Were they leftovers from Ping?


----------



## JBaby

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Sounded like a mostly sleeper event. I have the current version Apple Watch and don't see any reason to upgrade. Seems they are really gunning for health-related features which is great but also seems painfully slow in real advancements. I wonder how those people who bought the $10,000 Apple Watch 1 Edition are feeling about that purchase now.  Talk about short-lived stupid purchase.
> 
> I think the next thing I will be in the market for is a new 12.9" iPad Pro. I have the first version and it works just fine but I'm really liking the look and functionality of their new keyboard for the latest version.
> 
> If I had one wish from Apple that probably will never happen is quit gouging us on storage size (and RAM in their computers). I feel they are really going over the top on their pricing for those common needs. It would be nice if they just made removable drives on all their iPhones and iPads. Hell, make it so you can only use a drive made and sold by Apple. You shouldn't have to buy a whole new device just because you run out of space.




I can’t imagine spending that much on a watch. 

Agreed. I only got 64GB on my 2018 11” iPad Pro. I’m not worried about space because I offload the apps I’m not using and I save everything to iCloud. 



Alli said:


> How do you get them to split the cost? Man! I gave my son my old iPad Pro (12”) when I got the new 10”. And my mother uses my Apple account for everything. I mean *everything*! I figure she’ll call me Friday and ask me if I got her a new watch band too since she’ll get the notification of delivery from the Apple Store.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...so worth it! I have used my iPad even more since buying the floating keyboard. It’s wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree! Which is why I’ll probably never buy another MBA. OTOH, I now automatically save everything to iCloud, Google, or MS.




I use You Owe Me to keep track of how much they both owe. Then I send their bill along with an Pay request. Since I still have my free year of tv+ I get Showtime free so that’s why it’s not in the list. As you can see we are tv addicts. But split 3 ways we are way better off even though we have many services. 

I haven’t bought the keyboard yet. I can’t wait to get it though. I plan on buying it at the same time as the s6.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Ordered the braided band. I thought $99 for a band? Oh hell naw! Then I remembered I had at least two unused $25 Apple store gift cards. Done, and done!



I looked at ordering one tonight, then I saw the shipping date... 


> Order today, delivers:
> Nov 12 - Nov 19 – Free


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> I haven’t bought the keyboard yet. I can’t wait to get it though. I plan on buying it at the same time as the s6.




It makes your iPad something far more productive.



JayMysteri0 said:


> I looked at ordering one tonight, then I saw the shipping date...




Holy cow! They must have been gobbled up. But I was on the store the instant it reopened and ordered right away. Mine will be here Friday. I’ll be sure to share plenty of pictures.


----------



## Alli

And now starts the refresh time. When will the updates be ready? C’mon Apple!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> It makes your iPad something far more productive.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow! They must have been gobbled up. But I was on the store the instant it reopened and ordered right away. Mine will be here Friday. I’ll be sure to share plenty of pictures.



I cracked and ordered one.  I have a CC given to me buy a XMas gift ( A new computer ) that I never bought.  This will do.

The only update I've seen is a notification for my phone to get the previous update.  I only want the iPad OS update, as I want to see if the stuff is fixed on my 2018.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> And now starts the refresh time. When will the updates be ready? C’mon Apple!




Alli, you've still got power! I heard you bunch are getting hammered down there near Mobile.


----------



## JayMysteri0

2:30Pm EST perhaps is what Macrumors is thinking


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Alli, you've still got power! I heard you bunch are getting hammered down there near Mobile.




Nope. We’re on a generator. It kicked in about 9:30 last night and has been running steady since. The neighbor is happy we have it - an extension cord reaches to his fridge. 



JayMysteri0 said:


> 2:30Pm EST perhaps is what Macrumors is thinking




Well that’s now come and gone. I’m still refreshing.


----------



## Eric

Waiting for iOS 14 to be released today.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Nope. We’re on a generator. It kicked in about 9:30 last night and has been running steady since. The neighbor is happy we have it - an extension cord reaches to his fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s now come and gone. I’m still refreshing.







4PM?


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> 4PM?




As long as it happens before 9 central (bedtime).


----------



## SuperMatt

I got iPad OS 14 just after 2:30pm. The phone hasn't seen the iOS 14 update yet though.


----------



## JayMysteri0

No iPadOS update for me.  Maybe I'll just have to go back to my other iPP with the beta, I believe they got a final update there.

Yup on my 1st gen the update was there.  On my 2018, nothing.

Guess I'll watch the PS5 event instead while I finish some stuff.


----------



## JBaby

I’ve just woken up. So I’m guessing I haven’t missed anything yet. That’s good!


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> I’ve just woken up. So I’m guessing I haven’t missed anything yet. That’s good!



Yeah, just a lot of rumor but no update as of yet.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Did the basic IT solution. 

Turned the iPP off then on again, and..,. update available.

Also really looking forward to Miles Morales Spider-Man this Christmas.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I got iPad OS 14 just after 2:30pm. The phone hasn't seen the iOS 14 update yet though.




Update just showed up on my phone. Going to check on my iPad now.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Yeah, just a lot of rumor but no update as of yet.




I can’t wait to update. I’m very excited for the home screen.


----------



## JBaby

I’ve got it the update on my phone. I’m still in bed so I don’t have my iPad with me.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> I’ve got it the update on my phone. I’m still in bed so I don’t have my iPad with me.



Just checked and see it too.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Just checked and see it too.




It’s gonna take forever to download.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> It’s gonna take forever to download.



Mine's been saying 5 minutes remaining and then just jumped to 30, now back to 3. I'm sure their servers are slammed so there's no telling how long it will take.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Mine's been saying 5 minutes remaining and then just jumped to 30, now back to 3. I'm sure their servers are slammed so there's no telling how long it will take.




Agreed. Mine said 28min. Then it jumped up to 2hrs. Now it says 46min.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, 1stGen iPP updated in 5 minutes.  My iPhone XR is almost done, and my 2018 iPP says in an hour or so.


----------



## Alli

Both phone and iPad updated. Now to check out widgets. Charging my Pencil so I can also use Scribble!


----------



## JBaby

Mine says finally says Preparing Update!!!


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Mine says finally says Preparing Update!!!




I swear that part took longer than the download. LOL!

My phone and watch are now in the other room so the watch will update.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> I swear that part took longer than the download. LOL!
> 
> My phone and watch are now in the other room so the watch will update.




Oh no! It does seem like it will take longer. The progress bar is nowhere near close to being filled in.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Oh no! It does seem like it will take longer. The progress bar is nowhere near close to being filled in.




It’ll get there! Now’s the time to start researching how to create widgets.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> It’ll get there! Now’s the time to start researching how to create widgets.




Yeah I can’t wait for widgets!!!!! This update is gonna be so awesome!!!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

LOL.    My watch update is supposedly 2 hours!

I can't say I'm excited about update to iPhone.  Not that thrilled about widgets on my phone.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I also NOW want a PS5 for Christmas.


----------



## JBaby

JayMysteri0 said:


> I also NOW want a PS5 for Christmas.




Luckily for me I’m not a console gamer. My only vices are  and books.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Oh no! It does seem like it will take longer. The progress bar is nowhere near close to being filled in.



Mine finally finished but I had to delete stuff because it wanted 1.1 GB of free space. Widgets seem cool, going to check out what other features it offers.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Mine finally finished but I had to delete stuff because it wanted 1.1 GB of free space. Widgets seem cool, going to check out what other features it offers.




Yeah it’s huge. Mine wanted 2.3GB. I have a 256GB phone so I had the space for it. The update wanted to install in the middle of writing this! I’m on 14 now!!!!


----------



## hulugu

Alli said:


> Apple Watch 6 available in red. Pretty. Measures blood oxygen saturation. Now people will be able to tell that they are getting enough oxygen even when wearing a mask.




"I can't breathe with this mask!" 
"Your Apple Watch says you can, so shut up."


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Yeah it’s huge. Mine wanted 2.3GB. I have a 256GB phone so I had the space for it. The update wanted to install in the middle of writing this! I’m on 14 now!!!!



Congrats, less painful than I thought.


----------



## JBaby

iPhone and tv are updated. Watch is “Preparing” and iPad is downloading now.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> iPhone and tv are updated. Watch is “Preparing” and iPad is downloading now.




Oh! I forgot the tv! I wonder if I can do it in less than 15 minutes....


----------



## JayMysteri0

JBaby said:


> iPhone and tv are updated. Watch is “Preparing” and iPad is downloading now.



I completely forgot about Apple TV


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> I completely forgot about Apple TV




Took 16 minutes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Took 16 minutes.



I hadn't noticed as I'm watching Rachel Maddow actually say out loud my theory on PRSI from early on, that the administration wants "herd immunity".  Why she sees it as a math problem I will never know, I thought it was obvious with his laughably bad resistance to testing, for the worse of reasons.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> I hadn't noticed as I'm watching Rachel Maddow actually say out loud my theory on PRSI from early on, that the administration wants "herd immunity".  Why she sees it as a math problem I will never know, I thought it was obvious with his laughably bad resistance to testing, for the worse of reasons.




That was why I needed it to update within 15 minutes. I didn’t want to miss any Rachael. My husband is actually standing here watching tonight. He’s horrified. I don’t think I’ve ever seen him so serious.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> That was why I needed it to update within 15 minutes. I didn’t want to miss any Rachael. My husband is actually standing here watching tonight. He’s horrified. I don’t think I’ve ever seen him so serious.



From random Mac forums to MSNBC pundits...

Did you notice anything different with Apple TV?


----------



## JBaby

JayMysteri0 said:


> I hadn't noticed as I'm watching Rachel Maddow actually say out loud my theory on PRSI from early on, that the administration wants "herd immunity". Why she sees it as a math problem I will never know, I thought it was obvious with his laughably bad resistance to testing, for the worse of reasons.




Herd immunity is so stupid! I love Rachel!



Alli said:


> That was why I needed it to update within 15 minutes. I didn’t want to miss any Rachael. My husband is actually standing here watching tonight. He’s horrified. I don’t think I’ve ever seen him so serious.



I’ve never watched Rachel live. I always watch the next day. I watch TYT, Rachel, and Vice News Tonight. I can’t watch right wing news. I prefer to read it. Their voices make me want to grind my teeth. I like using my watch as a quick way to mute the commercials. That’s real love there because I refuse to watch commercials at all anymore. But I gladly sit through them for her.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> That was why I needed it to update within 15 minutes. I didn’t want to miss any Rachael. My husband is actually standing here watching tonight. He’s horrified. I don’t think I’ve ever seen him so serious.



My wife was the same way, she doesn't follow this stuff as closely as I do and she cannot understand why Trump is fighting so hard against such a simple preventative measure either.


----------



## JBaby

Watch and iPad are done!!!!


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Watch and iPad are done!!!!



There's a watch update, too? I better get cracking on that one.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> There's a watch update, too? I better get cracking on that one.




Yep! watchOS 7. Be sure to restart your watch after it updates.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Yep! watchOS 7. Be sure to restart your watch after it updates.



Two hours remaining just to download


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Two hours remaining just to download




Did it finish? BTW there’s a Mac update too. For me it was only for Safari. My iMac is old so it won’t get the next OS update.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JBaby said:


> Did it finish? BTW there’s a Mac update too. For me it was only for Safari. My iMac is old so it won’t get the next OS update.



I do like how Safari has stolen the starting page from Google, so you can have a background on your starting browsing page.


----------



## JBaby

JayMysteri0 said:


> I do like how Safari has stolen the starting page from Google, so you can have a background on your starting browsing page.




I haven’t tried it yet. I haven’t been on my Mac. I updated it from Screens. I’ll try it tomorrow though. I’m excited for the tracking stuff.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Did it finish? BTW there’s a Mac update too. For me it was only for Safari. My iMac is old so it won’t get the next OS update.



I finally went to bed but it was all done when I got up. I'll work on my iMac today.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> From random Mac forums to MSNBC pundits...
> 
> Did you notice anything different with Apple TV?




There is no separation. MSNBC is the background to my life.

And not yet. But after I finished the update I watched Rachael, so I haven’t really done anything.



JBaby said:


> Herd immunity is so stupid! I love Rachel!




She must have replayed that clip a dozen times. 

There are two shows I try not to miss. Nicolle Wallace in the afternoon and Rachael Maddow at night.



JBaby said:


> Did it finish? BTW there’s a Mac update too. For me it was only for Safari. My iMac is old so it won’t get the next OS update.




Yea, they released the Safari update early. We’ll get Big Sur in a few weeks, I guess.


----------



## SuperMatt

When I opened the Safari help on my Mac yesterday it was a disaster of broken image links. Maybe they changed the help page for the new version, and I just hadn’t updated to it yet? Bad job, Apple.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> When I opened the Safari help on my Mac yesterday it was a disaster of broken image links. Maybe they changed the help page for the new version, and I just hadn’t updated to it yet? Bad job, Apple.



Yeah, TBH I'm afraid to update my iMac, my Adobe PS and LR are already so slow on it that I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> When I opened the Safari help on my Mac yesterday it was a disaster of broken image links. Maybe they changed the help page for the new version, and I just hadn’t updated to it yet? Bad job, Apple.



You want to really be entertained on Safari?

You can choose your background on your starting page.  For me though, there's a delay or lag.  So you click on a picture or highlight thinking you are going to get a look.  I got nothing, then picked another picture.  Got a preview, but not of the picture I clicked.  Clicked 3 more times only to realize it was previewing the LAST picture I clicked on.   

Yeah, there's a few bugs, but they got time since they released this early.


----------



## Yoused

My iPad updated last night, while I was sleeping (started it myself, then went to bed). So far, OK, not seeing much to be joyful about yet, other than the fact that the annoying auto-caps bug seems to be gone (I would be editing a post and tap somewhere, anywhere, and it would decide to put the shift key on for no sensible reason).


----------



## Alli

I need some app updates to take advantage of more of the new features.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> She must have replayed that clip a dozen times.




That clip should be played on a loop. Everyone and their dog should see it. 



Alli said:


> There are two shows I try not to miss. Nicolle Wallace in the afternoon and Rachael Maddow at night.




I never got into Wallace. I find her to be annoying. And whenever she hosts for Rachel I roll my eyes. I need to let it go but whenever I see her face I see Bush. I don’t watch a lot of MSNBC anymore. They’re too corporate democrat for me. But I love Rachel. 



Alli said:


> Yea, they released the Safari update early. We’ll get Big Sur in a few weeks, I guess.






I wish I could get Big Sur. I’m still debating on whether I’m going to get a new iMac. Or if I’m going to try to hang on for an iMac with  silicon. I have a Late 2013. It works perfectly fine. I’m hoping it will hold up until then. 



Alli said:


> I need some app updates to take advantage of more of the new features.




Yes! I only have one app that takes advantage of widgets. I need  to integrate Dark Sky. It’s still using The Weather Channel. I promptly deleted it again.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> I wish I could get Big Sur. I’m still debating on whether I’m going to get a new iMac. Or if I’m going to try to hang on for an iMac with  silicon. I have a Late 2013. It works perfectly fine. I’m hoping it will hold up until then.




I got a new MBP last summer after residency. I realized I needed more space and more power just for all the research I was collecting.


----------



## JBaby

I’m shopping MacBooks for my sister. This will be her first computer. I choose all the tech my family uses. They don’t like having to think about it.


----------



## JBaby

None of my shortcuts work with HomePod. So annoying. I need  to roll out the audioOS update ASAP!


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> None of my shortcuts work with HomePod. So annoying. I need  to roll out the audioOS update ASAP!




I have an Alexa every 6 feet, so I didn’t bother with the overpriced HomePod.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> I have an Alexa every 6 feet, so I didn’t bother with the overpriced HomePod.




HomePod is definitely overpriced. I got mine in Christmas 2018 when they were on sale for $199. At the time that was the lowest price and it was one per customer. I bought one thinking I’d only want one. I was wrong. I bought a 2nd one a month later still on sale. But I bought it as my Mom.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I have an Alexa every 6 feet, so I didn’t bother with the overpriced HomePod.





JBaby said:


> HomePod is definitely overpriced. I got mine in Christmas 2018 when they were on sale for $199. At the time that was the lowest price and it was one per customer. I bought one thinking I’d only want one. I was wrong. I bought a 2nd one a month later still on sale. But I bought it as my Mom.



I think that Apple got into the home automation game way too late, the Amazon Echo is cheap, simple, ubiquitous and supports way more devices.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> I think that Apple got into the home automation game way too late, the Amazon Echo is cheap, simple, ubiquitous and supports way more devices.




I totally agree. In truth I didn’t get them for home automation and my first one was an impulse buy. I hadn’t splurge on anything since the iPhone X prior to getting it. I got the second one because the first blew me away. But if I had Echo I’d use it. But I was never really into Amazon. In fact the only Amazon device I have is a Kindle I got in 2019. Side note Kindle was the best purchase of 2019. The living room tv, Mom’s tv, has a Sonos Beam and it has Alexa but she’s never once used it. She had me turn off the mic. She’s not paranoid about Alexa she just didn’t want to use it. Now she’s too used to Siri so she doesn’t even think of Alexa. Funny story about HomeKit is when I got my fan. I was lucky that I had a HomeKit home. Back then Hunter’s app didn’t work on any platform. These fans have to be set up with the app. So there was nothing but bad reviews because the fan wouldn’t work with Google and Alexa. It would’ve been an issue for HomeKit before it wasn’t because you can bypass all companion apps. I’m sure the issue is fixed now, but back then it was a big deal. Hunter didn’t get competent devs until 11 months ago. I’d have been pissed if I bought a fan that couldn’t be set up and could only be used with the included remote. The remote sucks too because the fan beeps loudly every time a button is pressed and you could only turn it off with the app. I put my remote in my junk drawer and haven’t seen it since the fan was installed. 

Even though I’m all in with  I’m only buying smart devices that can work with all 3 platforms just to leave my options open. I think my original Koogeek smart plug is the only device that’s HomeKit only.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> I totally agree. In truth I didn’t get them for home automation and my first one was an impulse buy. I hadn’t splurge on anything since the iPhone X prior to getting it. I got the second one because the first blew me away. But if I had Echo I’d use it. But I was never really into Amazon. In fact the only Amazon device I have is a Kindle I got in 2019. Side note Kindle was the best purchase of 2019. The living room tv, Mom’s tv, has a Sonos Beam and it has Alexa but she’s never once used it. She had me turn off the mic. She’s not paranoid about Alexa she just didn’t want to use it. Now she’s too used to Siri so she doesn’t even think of Alexa. Funny story about HomeKit is when I got my fan. I was lucky that I had a HomeKit home. Back then Hunter’s app didn’t work on any platform. These fans have to be set up with the app. So there was nothing but bad reviews because the fan wouldn’t work with Google and Alexa. It would’ve been an issue for HomeKit before it wasn’t because you can bypass all companion apps. I’m sure the issue is fixed now, but back then it was a big deal. Hunter didn’t get competent devs until 11 months ago. I’d have been pissed if I bought a fan that couldn’t be set up and could only be used with the included remote. The remote sucks too because the fan beeps loudly every time a button is pressed and you could only turn it off with the app. I put my remote in my junk drawer and haven’t seen it since the fan was installed.
> 
> Even though I’m all in with  I’m only buying smart devices that can work with all 3 platforms just to leave my options open. I think my original Koogeek smart plug is the only device that’s HomeKit only.



Totally understand, once you get into one of their ecosystems it's hard to break out of that for something different. It also makes sense to turn off mics on devices you're not using. 

As far as the fan goes, I recently installed a ceiling fan and it has a remote and all but I never use it, for devices like that I just replace the light switch with a smart switch, then just add a voice control command for it. I do this for all of my lights as well, just replacing the switches so I don't ever have to fuss with bulbs, etc.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Totally understand, once you get into one of their ecosystems it's hard to break out of that for something different. It also makes sense to turn off mics on devices you're not using.
> 
> As far as the fan goes, I recently installed a ceiling fan and it has a remote and all but I never use it, for devices like that I just replace the light switch with a smart switch, then just add a voice control command for it. I do this for all of my lights as well, just replacing the switches so I don't ever have to fuss with bulbs, etc.




That’s cool! I would love to add smart switches but landlady is a Muggle. She was cool with installing the fan. We didn’t tell her it was smart. It’s no concern of hers anyway if we move I’m taking my fan with me.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Even though I’m all in with  I’m only buying smart devices that can work with all 3 platforms just to leave my options open. I think my original Koogeek smart plug is the only device that’s HomeKit only.




I’m looking forward to all the major players sharing so that those of us in mixed homes can live peacefully. My husband is <sigh> an Android user, and very happy with Google. (We have 3-4 Google devices too.) But it would be nice to put everything on a single hub that can be used by any of the platforms.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> I’m looking forward to all the major players sharing so that those of us in mixed homes can live peacefully. My husband is  an Android user, and very happy with Google. (We have 3-4 Google devices too.) But it would be nice to put everything on a single hub that can be used by any of the platforms.




I can’t wait for this too. It will simplify so much. 

I’m so lucky my family is easy. They use what I like. Makes it easy for me. But for years my sister had a crappy Android phone. I’m not hating on Android. It was just that this particular model was terrible. We hated seeing the green bubbles. And I hated having to fix it whenever I saw her. I finally got her on iOS with the 6S. Mom got her a 11 Pro for her birthday last year. This is her 2nd iPhone.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> We hated seeing the green bubbles.




OMG - there is nothing worse than a group chat where that one person is using an Android. In my family, that one person is my sister-in-law. SMH.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> OMG - there is nothing worse than a group chat where that one person is using an Android. In my family, that one person is my sister-in-law. SMH.




The absolute worst!!!!! I used to think I was just being elitist. But one day Mom got a text from a coworker and she said, “Ugh! Green bubble people suck!”


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> The absolute worst!!!!! I used to think I was just being elitist. But one day Mom got a text from a coworker and she said, “Ugh! Green bubble people suck!”



Nothing (and I mean nothing) is worse seeing the green bubble when someone is texting you.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Nothing (and I mean nothing) is worse seeing the green bubble when someone is texting you.




Some so glad I’m not alone!!!!!


----------



## Alli

It’s just occurred to me that it’s after 8 p.m. and my new watch band isn’t here yet. The curfew went into place at 7. I don’t think I’m getting my band until Monday.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> It’s just occurred to me that it’s after 8 p.m. and my new watch band isn’t here yet. The curfew went into place at 7. I don’t think I’m getting my band until Monday.




That sucks so much!!!!!


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> I got a new MBP last summer after residency. I realized I needed more space and more power just for all the research I was collecting.



We use the last working Time Capsule Apple made. I got File Browser a long while ago, so I can easily move stuff back and forth and not cruft this thing up too much. The computer I have right now is a G5 iMac. I have done my best to skip the intel generation because, honestly, the CPU architecture is a mess and I have a hard time tolerating it.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> We use the last working Time Capsule Apple made. I got File Browser a long while ago, so I can easily move stuff back and forth and not cruft this thing up too much. The computer I have right now is a G5 iMac. I have done my best to skip the intel generation because, honestly, the CPU architecture is a mess and I have a hard time tolerating it.




I actually automatically save everything to my Google Drive. I trust them far more than any hardware I could own. But it’s nice to have the space when you need it.


----------



## Alli

FedEx actually showed up today. And let me tell you, the braided band is the softest most wonderful band! Prettier in person than on TV, and it doesn’t have metal which won’t match your watch.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> FedEx actually showed up today. And let me tell you, the braided band is the softest most wonderful band! Prettier in person than on TV, and it doesn’t have metal which won’t match your watch.
> 
> View attachment 504View attachment 505View attachment 506




Does it fit?!?


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Does it fit?!?




It’s perfect!


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> It’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 508
> View attachment 509




I love it!!!!!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> It’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 508
> View attachment 509



Okay, now that is cool. Is it stretchy? Just wondering how you make it fit snugly.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Okay, now that is cool. Is it stretchy? Just wondering how you make it fit snugly.




It’s stretchy. It has silicone built into it.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Okay, now that is cool. Is it stretchy? Just wondering how you make it fit snugly.




It’s not super stretchy. I would advise measuring carefully. But it’s plenty stretchy enough to get over your hand...obviously.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> It’s perfect!
> 
> View attachment 508
> View attachment 509



Seeing as I won't see mine for supposedly 2 months, I'm wondering if I ordered the right size, as I've seen some posts of others not fitting properly.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Seeing as I won't see mine for supposedly 2 months, I'm wondering if I ordered the right size, as I've seen some posts of others not fitting properly.



Is it that far out just for the band? I'll probably hold off for now then. I watched a video on the sizing tool and it seems like a pretty good solution, @Alli did you use that as well?


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> Is it that far out just for the band? I'll probably hold off for now then. I watched a video on the sizing tool and it seems like a pretty good solution, @Alli did you use that as well?



Yeah.   If you order a band now & can't get in store ( none open for me here, or available in stores in CT or HI ) it won't ship until mid November.

Some have posted videos or claimed that they used the tool and the band didn't fit as expected.  I am wondering if they used the wrong size band, as the measuring tool adjusts according to what size band you order.  I've checked the tool on myself a few times and the number is consistent.  I saw a video where someone had a wrist size I thought were similar and they ordered a completely different size and it was close for them.  I think they had a different size band.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah.   If you order a band now & can't get in store ( none open for me here, or available in stores in CT or HI ) it won't ship until mid November.
> 
> Some have posted videos or claimed that they used the tool and the band didn't fit as expected.  I am wondering if they used the wrong size band, as the measuring tool adjusts according to what size band you order.  I've checked the tool on myself a few times and the number is consistent.  I saw a video where someone had a wrist size I thought were similar and they ordered a completely different size and it was close for them.  I think they had a different size band.



I see, yeah this is one of those things that you really want to try before you buy, especially when it's a fixed size.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Is it that far out just for the band? I'll probably hold off for now then. I watched a video on the sizing tool and it seems like a pretty good solution, @Alli did you use that as well?




I used a measuring tape and measured in centimeters. After years of having my wrists measured for lymphedema, I’ve gotten pretty good at it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> I used a measuring tape and measured in centimeters. After years of having my wrists measured for lymphedema, I’ve gotten pretty good at it.



So smart AND has a braided band!


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> So smart AND has a braided band!



Why do you think I haven't added her to words with friends.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Why do you think I haven't added her to words with friends.




Smart. WWF wasn’t my game. It was fun. But I’m no good at it.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Smart. WWF wasn’t my game. It was fun. But I’m no good at it.



I  enjoy it to be honest but it's all the time I have to sit there thinking about it, I don't want to just play the easiest words and I really have to carve out the time, which I don't always have.


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

Going to trade in my iPad mini 5 towards the new Air.   The size is still portable for me.


----------



## JayMysteri0

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Going to trade in my iPad mini 5 towards the new Air.   The size is still portable for me.



It's quite the product, but if you want more power you may want to consider 11 inch iPP as well.  There is a $50 price difference so it's something to consider.





Granted this is obviously directed towards my use cases, but it does raise a few good points for considering both.  Especially when we are seeing sales on the iPPs nowadays.


----------



## Alli

I have had them all now, the Air, the Mini, the Pro in both sizes. It always comes down to what fits best in your hands when you need them.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> I have had them all now, the Air, the Mini, the Pro in both sizes. It always comes down to what fits best in your hands when you need them.




I want the Pro in a Mini. But I do not want it to have Touch ID. Face ID FTW! The iPad mini is still my favorite iPad. My Mom has my Mini 4 and every time she passes it to me I wish for for a Pro to be that small.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> I want the Pro in a Mini. But I do not want it to have Touch ID. Face ID FTW! The iPad mini is still my favorite iPad. My Mom has my Mini 4 and every time she passes it to me I wish for for a Pro to be that small.




I loved the Mini when it first came out. But since I have a plus sized phone now, the Mini is almost too small. The big Pro was nice, but it really was too big for portability - almost as big as my MacBook. 

Right now I’m very happy with my regular size Pro version with the fancy keyboard and pencil. I really have been much more productive since getting the keyboard, mostly because I’m more likely to go to my discussion assignments in Blackboard now without having to get up and go to my Mac. I can type well enough on my iPad now to do real work.


----------



## JBaby

I want the keyboard so badly. I hate winter but December can’t come soon enough. I really want  to do the 6% Daily Cash again. S6 and MK here I come!

I’ve decided to not get a solo loop with my watch. I can’t take that risk until  changes the return policy. So for now the plan is to get it with the Pride sport band.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Completely unnecessary update:

My WATCH BAND is still on schedule to ship in mid November.

A WATCH BAND!!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> I looked at ordering one tonight, then I saw the shipping date...





JayMysteri0 said:


> Did the basic IT solution.
> 
> Turned the iPP off then on again, and..,. update available.
> 
> Also really looking forward to Miles Morales Spider-Man this Christmas.



I've waited patiently for this post...




Yes, that's right.  Ordered on Sept 15th, delivered Nov 19th.

2 plus months for a watch band.  2+ MONTHS!   

Even the Miles Morales game came out before I got the band.

At least it fits.  I was freaking out about it not fitting, sending it back, and having to ask for a new one.


----------



## Joe

I bought an iPhone 12 Pro and an 11 inch iPad Pro. Merry Early Christmas to me


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> I've waited patiently for this post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's right.  Ordered on Sept 15th, delivered Nov 19th.
> 
> 2 plus months for a watch band.  2+ MONTHS!
> 
> Even the Miles Morales game came out before I got the band.
> 
> At least it fits.  I was freaking out about it not fitting, sending it back, and having to ask for a new one.




That is just crazy. Apple needs to get it together.


----------

